# FREE REFORMATION STUDY BIBLE: Available only until 7pm CST



## Romans922 (Jul 7, 2009)

At least practically free, go to rymoffer.com

Donate ANY amount and get a free ESV Reformation Study Bible in return from Ligonier.


----------



## Berean (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe 7 PM *CDT*? It's still up. Thanks.



> FEATURED RESOURCE FOR JULY 7 - JULY 8



Maybe good Wednesday too?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 7, 2009)

Ordered mine. Thanks.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 7, 2009)

I ordered my copy, thank you andrew.


----------



## student ad x (Jul 7, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> At least practically free, go to rymoffer.com
> 
> Donate ANY amount and get a free ESV Reformation Study Bible in return from Ligonier.







Just checked it out, looks like July 7th-8th. I had only $5 to give  Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2009)

This is great! I just ordered mine.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 7, 2009)

ordered mine. I wonder if it is "Highland goatskin with overlapping (full yapp) covers, leather lined inside in dark blue?"


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 7, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> ordered mine. I wonder if it is "Highland goatskin with overlapping (full yapp) covers, leather lined inside in dark blue?"



That would be nice 

-----Added 7/7/2009 at 08:32:14 EST-----



Romans922 said:


> At least practically free, go to rymoffer.com
> 
> Donate ANY amount and get a free ESV Reformation Study Bible in return from Ligonier.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Curt (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I ordered mine. I missed the last opportunity at this.


----------



## Idelette (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I just ordered one!


----------



## Grymir (Jul 8, 2009)

I ordered mine last time, and it's a nice Bible. Well worth it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 8, 2009)

I still feel bad from the last time we could donate any amount to get an RSB.  I should go donate to Ligonier and make up for it.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2009)

My Bible showed up today.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 20, 2009)

Well...? . . . You could cut the tension with a knife. 

Do you like it? Good binding?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wishing it was before 7pm CST right now.

(and Presbyterians aren't supposed to wish)


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it over? Now they seem to be offering a dvd.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention this! 

I got the Bible in the mail last week. It is a great Bible. The notes are wonderful, although not always as detailed as I wish. I do appreciate the more equal (than some study Bibles) notes in the OT as NT. 

As for the Bible binding and such, I am not knowledgable on this, but I can say it looks nicer than my other Bibles, although I like the flexibility (literally, not figuratively) of my MacArthur study Bible more. 

It does have the 2001 version of the ESV though.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 20, 2009)

got mine today! more like 6 to 8 days, not 6 to 8 weeks. Guess they meant OT weeks.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Well...? . . . You could cut the tension with a knife.
> 
> Do you like it? Good binding?



It's going to replace my New Geneva Study Bible hardback that is showing the effects of hard use. I prefer the NKJV, so I'll probably need to get a new one of those as well. 

Their ploy is probably going to work, however. They threw in a Tabletalk, and I'll probably subscribe to that again. And, of course, the Tabletalk has all of those great books in it....

It would probably have just been cheaper in the long run to buy one from the church bookstore.


----------



## student ad x (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello all,

Here's a pic of the ESV - RSB I received from Ligonier. I didn't know if I should post in thread after I received it. I spent a few hours separating pages.  






I received an e-mail from Ligonier...... (Friday I think) about the offer for John Calvin: A Heart for Devotion, Doctrine & Doxology. From R.C. Sproul: "To celebrate John Calvin's birthday, I'd like to send you a gift. With your donation of any amount, I'll send you two special ministry edition copies of John Calvin: A Heart for Devotion, Doctrine & Doxology — one for your personal library, and one to pass along to a friend in Christ."

All I had was $3.00, so sent it in.

Cam


----------



## student ad x (Jul 29, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Well...? . . . You could cut the tension with a knife.
> 
> Do you like it? Good binding?




Hello Wayne & forum,

Well, after a couple of weeks of light use (with no abuse ) at the top left on the inside, the leather is separating (5 triangle cuts in leather separating).  I need to get batteries for my camera, or I'd post a pic of the corner.

Can I superglue this?


humbly,
Cam


----------

